# Good deal on craigslist 85 acres near Harrison



## dave_p (Oct 11, 2005)

Someone should JUMP on this!!


LAND 80 ACRES WITH 2 SPRINGS NEED TO SELL SOON - $85 (HARRISON AR AREA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-07, 10:51AM CDT



I HAVE 80 ACRES THAT I NEED TO SELL QUICK. IT IS A GOOD PIECE OF LAND WITH TWO GOOD SPRINGS, A DRILLED WELL, METAL BUILDING, AND A VERY OLD FARMHOUSE. MOSTLY WOODED WITH ABOUT 10 ACRES CLEARED. IT HAS SOME VERY NICE LONG RANGE VIEWS. I WILL TAKE $85,000 FOR IT. I DONT THINK YOU"LL FIND A BETTER DEAL ANYWHERE. IF INTERESTED CALL BEFORE FRIDAY BECAUSE I WILL BE LISTING IT WITH A REALTY AND THE PRICE WILL GO UP. 870-688-0934 


Location: HARRISON AR AREA 


Hope this helps someone, dave p p.s. it was ONLY 80 acres, 'scuse me.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you have any pictures???


----------



## dave_p (Oct 11, 2005)

uhhhh....no, I only posted the ad which I found in the Memphis craigslist today. One would need to get any other particulars from the number posted with the ad. hth dave


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

duh!!! Sorry about that, I forgot you were just forwarding the info.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

look up Zinc arkansas, and Pyatt Arkansas the land is in between the two, youll get more info on the area.


----------

